# Androctonus bicolor



## fscorpion (Aug 28, 2005)

Can someone help me about this scorpion species? I would like to know some basic care fasts, especially from someone who owns this species.
Is it highly venomous? I have, of course, tried to find some info on the internet but it turned aout very poor...I need help from you guys as I am about to order this species...
Best regards
Fscorpio


----------



## Bayushi (Aug 28, 2005)

http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Androctonus/Androctonusbicolor.html

 there ya go. one care sheet for said species


----------



## Fluid Filter (Aug 28, 2005)

It's one of the most deadly scorps alive. Definetly not a beginner species. Sure does look cool though, no? I'd like to get one but i know i don't have near enough experience to safely keep it. If you're into cool looking black scorpions check out the asian forest or Heterometrus species. Not nearly as dangerous but still plenty cool. Much bigger too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fscorpion (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reply guys, ur so fast  
Well, I was afraid this is a dangerous species, I guess I will have to skip it, though it is really nice and attractive  Thanks for the link, I read the venom is listed as 4, what does that mean? what's the top? 
I kept other scorpions and other insects, even some european poisonous snakes, which could kill a child and inflict seriouse damage to an adult, but they are local animals, I have seen them and handled many times and you don't get so scared of them, maybe also because you know there is an antivenom...but keeping a scorp that could kill someone is a bit scary...if this is the one, then I will sadly forget it...
Thanks once again
Fscorpion


----------



## Eurypterid (Aug 28, 2005)

The scorpion venom ratings go from 1-5, with 5 being the strongest. A 4 means very dangerous, potentially deadly. Only a very few have a 5. I definitely agree with Fluid Filter; if you want a really cool shiny black scorp, with plenty of attitude, get an Asian Forest, at least until you have some experience with the nastier scorpions.


----------



## fscorpion (Aug 28, 2005)

The problem is that I don't have much choice, I have been offered this scorpion and a Nebo hierichonticus both from Israel. Another problem is that I have to receive it by post, and imagine if the customs open the parcel and see this scorpion, or even better, if they get stung by it!
I will have to find my new pet in another way...


----------



## Fluid Filter (Aug 28, 2005)

Have you been offered them for free? Maybe you could work a trade or some cash by forwarding the package from someone else on the boards. Then again... if you get your hands on them the devil may convince you to keep them.


----------



## fscorpion (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, not for free, but really cheap, it was an ad on this forum and the man said no one was interested in them...I wouldn't like to re-trade animals, especially when I am not sure if they can manage one trip in a box sent by post...


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 28, 2005)

Those are some excellent caresheets.  I too am very interested in getting a bicolor but until I feel that I have enough experience with "hot" animals I'm just going to stick with my little _Vaejovis coahuilae_, those guys are a trip to watch.


----------



## Fluid Filter (Aug 28, 2005)

I see your point.
That Nebo hierichonticus doesn't look dangerously venomous, but don't quote me. Also check out Centruriodes gracilis, you might like it. They have them in florida so you might be able to get a deal. The venom is harmless as long as you get the US variety rather than the south american. That's another scorp on my wish list.


----------



## fscorpion (Aug 28, 2005)

Bigboy, do you still have the little scorpions you were selling? Can you ship them to Europe?


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 29, 2005)

I do but I don't ship outside the U.S, sorry.


----------



## Fluid Filter (Aug 29, 2005)

fscorpion said:
			
		

> Bigboy, do you still have the little scorpions you were selling? Can you ship them to Europe?


Oh, i guess i just assumed you were on this side of the pond. You should update your profile. What part of europe are you from?


----------



## fscorpion (Aug 29, 2005)

I am from Serbia and Montenegro, that's Eastern Europe, the Balcans 
You don't have pet stores with tropical animals here, you can buy a dog or a parrot, but a scorpion, hehe, that's a problem.
Why no one ships outside the US? Is that such a problem? Something with the law? I have received many butterflies from the US, but they were papered, not alive...must be your fish and wildlife government policy :/
Many geetings, Fscorpion


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 29, 2005)

Bayushi said:
			
		

> http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Androctonus/Androctonusbicolor.html
> 
> there ya go. one care sheet for said species


question, I looked up p.imp on there and it says they are the' Obligate Burrower"
type, what does that mean, I mean I know they like to burrow, but what is the obligate part? Mine doesnt seem to burrow at all, is he retarded? :?

whats the difference between obligate burrower and Opportunistic Burrower? which it says the fat tails are.


----------



## Eurypterid (Aug 29, 2005)

innocence lost said:
			
		

> question, I looked up p.imp on there and it says they are the' Obligate Burrower"
> type, what does that mean, I mean I know they like to burrow, but what is the obligate part? Mine doesnt seem to burrow at all, is he retarded? :?
> 
> whats the difference between obligate burrower and Opportunistic Burrower? which it says the fat tails are.


Obligate means "have to" as in obligated. That is their natural lifestyle, not simply something they do sometimes. Opportunistic means they do it when conditions warrant, in other words, as the opportunity presents itself.

Does your scorp have deep enough substrate that is packed hard enough to support a burrow without collapsing?



			
				fscorpion said:
			
		

> I am from Serbia and Montenegro, that's Eastern Europe, the Balcans
> You don't have pet stores with tropical animals here, you can buy a dog or a parrot, but a scorpion, hehe, that's a problem.
> Why no one ships outside the US? Is that such a problem? Something with the law? I have received many butterflies from the US, but they were papered, not alive...must be your fish and wildlife government policy :/
> Many geetings, Fscorpion


Yes, it is US Fish and Wildlife that is the reason. There are strict federal laws about the import and export of any living organisms. Dead things are okay, but alive requires permits, even if not protected under CITES or US law.


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 29, 2005)

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> Obligate means "have to" as in obligated. That is their natural lifestyle, not simply something they do sometimes. Opportunistic means they do it when conditions warrant, in other words, as the opportunity presents itself.
> 
> Does your scorp have deep enough substrate that is packed hard enough to support a burrow without collapsing?
> 
> Yes, it is US Fish and Wildlife that is the reason. There are strict federal laws about the import and export of any living organisms. Dead things are okay, but alive requires permits, even if not protected under CITES or US law.



yeah,
like 5-6 inches of coco fiber and  reptisand. maybe its just not packed hard enough..


----------



## Eurypterid (Aug 29, 2005)

innocence lost said:
			
		

> yeah,
> like 5-6 inches of coco fiber and  reptisand. maybe its just not packed hard enough..


If you have a flat piece of slate rock or something, try putting that down where you'd like him to build his burrow. Sometimes they won't start a burrow until they have something to dig under. I had to do this with all my _Opistophthalmus_. They wouldn't dig at all until I put in some slate, then everyone one of them dug a burrow with the entrance right under the edge of their rocks.


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 29, 2005)

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> If you have a flat piece of slate rock or something, try putting that down where you'd like him to build his burrow. Sometimes they won't start a burrow until they have something to dig under. I had to do this with all my _Opistophthalmus_. They wouldn't dig at all until I put in some slate, then everyone one of them dug a burrow with the entrance right under the edge of their rocks.



LOL,, thats funny, I'll give it a try. thanx.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 29, 2005)

I absolutely love this species. Have a couple myself and would have to agree that they're dangerous, fast, and extremely defensive sometimes winging that tail straight backward to hit the offending tweezers, or hand if your suicidal. I definitely don't recommend any buthidae scorpion for a beginner. Try something docile and non dangerous and then consider your options if you are still willing to assume the apparent risks.

As far as care; they seem to do will in tall poly boxes. I have a bit of cactus mix with a fine sand on top for burrowing purposes. All are kept relatively warm; around 85-90 degrees. Water is provided by light misting once weekly and a shallow dish about once a month. All of my Androctonus sp. are all fed once weekly.


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 30, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> I absolutely love this species. Have a couple myself and would have to agree that they're dangerous, fast, and extremely defensive sometimes winging that tail straight backward to hit the offending tweezers, or hand if your suicidal. I definitely don't recommend any buthidae scorpion for a beginner. Try something docile and non dangerous and then consider your options if you are still willing to assume the apparent risks.
> 
> As far as care; they seem to do will in tall poly boxes. I have a bit of cactus mix with a fine sand on top for burrowing purposes. All are kept relatively warm; around 85-90 degrees. Water is provided by light misting once weekly and a shallow dish about once a month. All of my Androctonus sp. are all fed once weekly.



Thanx for the info, If ever I decide to get one, it would be well into the future when I am more experienced..


----------

